# Reasons why I should NOT get a fursuit.



## JayTheGryphon (Sep 10, 2016)

I'm ready for a commission of a realistic Gryphon partial with head and arms/claws. Tail and wings will come later.

So, why should I not go through with it? Is there a massive burden I don't know about to owning a suit or partial? Is it worth the grand? Thoughts/opinions?


----------



## AJ3035 (Sep 10, 2016)

I hear they can get a bit hot inside. Equip large box fans to your fursuit to avoid a heat stroke.

(I have no knowledge of fursuits I'm sorry)


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Sep 10, 2016)

Keeping them clean and the faux fur fuzz free (say that fast ten times) can be an issue. Unless you've tried on a partial fursuit or head before I wouldn't recommend getting one. And the heat is less of an issue with partials...


----------



## Andromedahl (Sep 10, 2016)

Partial isn't as hot, you COULD get away with no fans (fans are still preffered tho) but you'd need to take breaks more often. Biggest burden I'd see is mainly just house storage space, but even then it's not really that hard to store a partial; not sure about the wings, depends on the size. As long as you can store your parts right and remember to clean and brush em right, you should be fine.
Also, consider how often you'll be wearing the suit. Like, blowing a grand for something you're only gonna wear once is sorta a waste.


----------



## nerdbat (Sep 10, 2016)

Primary reason is subjective yet arguably the most mentioned one - the fact that you're spending ~$1000 on an oversized plushie costume, instead of investing it in something technically more useful or life improving. So yeah, before buying one, you should really make up your mind and decide if you really need it that much for indulging into the hobby, or buyer's remorse will hit you really hard. Not to say that fursuits are complete waste of money, since anything expensive and hobby-related can be called "a waste of money", from musical instruments and gadgets to RC copters and Lego sets - it's just that if you're jumping into fursuiting without having a set mind, it will more likely than not result in money being wasted.


----------



## Nataku (Sep 10, 2016)

Reasons not to go through with it:
Are you allergic to any of the materials used in the making of a fursuit? Ie resin, foam, silicone, latex, faux fur, paint, etc.
Do you Get heat exhaustion or heat stroke easily? Fursuits are a great way to trigger that.
Do you have claustrophobia issues? Some people are incapable of wearing a mask of their face because of claustrophobic issues.
Are you one of those people into tiny space living? You can usually fit a suit, especially a partial, into a storage tote which can then either go in your closet or stacked somewhere else out of the way. Unless you happen to have like, a huge tail or wings or something else, then they take up more space. The space thing usually isn't an issue unless of course, you have no space to begin with.
Can you pay your bills still without this money? Fursuits cost money, but so does life apparently (boo, hiss). Don't buy a suit if you can't continue to pay your bills and put food on your plate.

Okay, did you make it through all of those? Yeah? Good, get yourself a suit. If you've come up with a character and a design and are willing to throw down the money then this will make you happy. You know what a good thing to spend money on is? Things that make you happy. People spend far more money on things that will last a hell of a lot less time that make them happy. And it's no one but you who can say what makes you happy. Will a fursuit of your character make you happy? Then do it.


----------

